# Arma2/DayZ furs?



## FenrirUlv (Sep 3, 2012)

weve started a new group, its pretty small but maybe more people will join and it will get bigger eh? Its dedicated to survival games but mostly focused on DayZ though includes other games like Minecraft, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, Fallout, etc.

SurviFurs

Feel free to join, no requirement besides being furry or furry friendly. Hopefully we get enough to have an army!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

I really don't see why everyone is so obsessed with that Day Z mod.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 4, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I really don't see why everyone is so obsessed with that Day Z mod.


I heard it was really cool, I should look up YouTube vids


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 4, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I really don't see why everyone is so obsessed with that Day Z mod.


Because they like it and think it's fun?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> Because they like it and think it's fun?



Well _fucking derp._

It's just that DayZ on the ArmA engine is a rather queer move to make, and zombie mods for ArmA from the past have proved that the ArmA engine really is not a good choice for this, and DayZ is no exception from what I've seen. It's got a _wonderful_ concept behind it and it's great that someone's gone and done it, but the ArmA engine was a poor choice. I would have picked the bloody Source engine over the ArmA engine for this mod if I were the devs, let alone something better.

The ArmA engine is best left off to its original use, which happens to be long-range engagements and slower-paced operations based on common real-world situations in today's wars. The clunky-as-hell nature of ArmA is simply not a good base for a Zombie game.

It's got a lot of badass content that's desirable for the mod, though.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not really that knowledgeable when it comes to engines and stuff for video games, but apparently the ArmA engine is the only one capable of letting a bunch of people play on maps that are so massive. I don't know if you've ever played Day Z, but the map is incredibly large.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> I'm not really that knowledgeable when it comes to engines and stuff for video games, but apparently the ArmA engine is the only one capable of letting a bunch of people play on maps that are so massive. I don't know if you've ever played Day Z, but the map is incredibly large.



The map for *ArmA *is incredibly large. The map that Day Z started on has been there since the vanilla game's release. And no, the ArmA engine isn't the only one capable of letting people play on maps of that size. Every MMO you've ever played is the first example. Even GTA 4 manages that. And the Unreal engine has been known to have those capabilities (see Borderlands and way back in time to the Red Orchestra UT mod) yet they are not used to their fullest as its often not deemed necessary for the game. Even Left 4 Dead was going to try it before they decided that a huge map would be a waste of time/resources/effort after considering the game's core gameplay.


----------



## FootPaws (Sep 6, 2012)

Honestly I hate the game. It isn't bad quality, but the gameplay just sucks for my tastes. If you want to know why: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/9.383442-DayZ-sucks?page=3 and look at the post from Prophetraz, that's me.


----------



## Aldino (Sep 6, 2012)

FootPaws said:


> Honestly I hate the game. It isn't bad quality, but the gameplay just sucks for my tastes. If you want to know why: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/9.383442-DayZ-sucks?page=3 and look at the post from Prophetraz, that's me.



But see you're going off what the escapist is saying, I don't think they have ever liked a single game in their entire history other than Portal or Portal2. 

I haven't had the time to get the game but from what I've seen I would say that yeah its not going to be everyones cup of tea, but it has real potential if they continue to tweak it and improve upon what they already have in the game.


----------



## FootPaws (Sep 7, 2012)

Aldino said:


> But see you're going off what the escapist is saying, I don't think they have ever liked a single game in their entire history other than Portal or Portal2.
> 
> I haven't had the time to get the game but from what I've seen I would say that yeah its not going to be everyones cup of tea, but it has real potential if they continue to tweak it and improve upon what they already have in the game.



I don't think you understand. This is MY opinion on the game in response to the original poster who did not like it as well. The Escapist has almost nothing to do with it. I said that it's not a bad game (in my objective opinion), but I hate everything about it. My post on that site has a much longer version if you really want to know why.


----------



## FootPaws (Sep 7, 2012)

FenrirUlv said:


> weve started a new group, its pretty small but maybe more people will join and it will get bigger eh? Its dedicated to survival games but mostly focused on DayZ though includes other games like Minecraft, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, Fallout, etc.
> 
> SurviFurs
> 
> Feel free to join, no requirement besides being furry or furry friendly. Hopefully we get enough to have an army!



I joined the group even though I don't like DayZ, since it's for S.T.A.L.K.E.R and Fallout as well. I might be able to get into DayZ (for short periods of time) if I had a group to play with, but it's not something I would play for thirty hours to obtain loot I'll just lose from some dickhead bandit sniper.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 7, 2012)

Didnt expect this many responses that fast but I dont use FA Forums much. anyway, yea the group is meant for any type of survival game but seeing as Right now we are mostly doing DayZ thats what I focused on.

@footpaws yea, I play a lot of stalker but only shadow of Chernobyl right now cause Im cheap. Also, as long as you dont stay in the cities and along the tree line you should be fine. The point is you need to find safe routes in and out of a city and sometimes you might have to trek a kilometer or two to enter safely (and even then you are risking it just being in a city)

@Gibby, I actually dont like that they went with the Arma engine for DayZ (Though, I am glad that I got introduced to the Arma series, Been playing regular missions a lot especially for sniping). The only reason I see they went with Arma would be simply because it gave them a base that was already centered on more realism. Im hoping that either the Arma 3 engine is better or they use a completely different engine for the stand alone.

@Kosdu, It is, and videos will help a lot to see what its like. I wouldnt suggest buying Arma unless you also want Arma though being the standalone comes out soon. It does get a little repetitive for most but thats why we have a group, it definitely makes those horrible multiple km long hikes and makes it easier in general.

@vukasin The main problem with the Arma engine is that in a zombie mod there are times where you will get panicky and it is very rushed, unfortunatley its built so clunky that it can be difficult to do that unless you are very use to the engine.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 7, 2012)

FenrirUlv said:


> @Gibby, I actually dont like that they went with the Arma engine for DayZ (Though, I am glad that I got introduced to the Arma series, Been playing regular missions a lot especially for sniping). The only reason I see they went with Arma would be simply because it gave them a base that was already centered on more realism. Im hoping that either the Arma 3 engine is better or they use a completely different engine for the stand alone.



The main thing I want out of ArmA 3 is for the engine to be better crafted for the sake of possible close-quarters matters. Clunkiness and shitty AI pathfinding have been an issue in ArmA 1/2, so I hope it's _finally_ gone in 3.

And this is just speculation and I'm not presenting it as fact, but I think that they could have used many different FPS games as a base and get the realism thing down (Red Orchestra, Insurgency, etc, mods like those are examples) but they picked ArmA 2 because of its content i.e. huge-ass maps, loads of human models, shitloads of awesome guns and cars and vehicles and shit. 

If they're making a standalone game for DayZ, I think I'd be interested, but they need to address ArmA's shortcomings, as well as issues that make it an arseache to play - e.g. they could do more shit that encourages people to work together, rather than be dickheads.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> The main thing I want out of ArmA 3 is for the engine to be better crafted for the sake of possible close-quarters matters. Clunkiness and shitty AI pathfinding have been an issue in ArmA 1/2, so I hope it's _finally_ gone in 3.
> 
> And this is just speculation and I'm not presenting it as fact, but I think that they could have used many different FPS games as a base and get the realism thing down (Red Orchestra, Insurgency, etc, mods like those are examples) but they picked ArmA 2 because of its content i.e. huge-ass maps, loads of human models, shitloads of awesome guns and cars and vehicles and shit.
> 
> If they're making a standalone game for DayZ, I think I'd be interested, but they need to address ArmA's shortcomings, as well as issues that make it an arseache to play - e.g. they could do more shit that encourages people to work together, rather than be dickheads.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjbJjvK4-6o
Arma 3 engine at E3^

It looks like its a bit better just from what they've shown. But hey, its E3 cant always be too certain about it. I have high hopes for it. I havent played either of those, but I know they have a lot of plans for Standalone that arent going to be featured in the mod (eg one big thing is rocket wants to be able to have a destructible environment like Red Faction but also effecting ground too  and be able to make bases essentially). I also know there is another game coming out called WarZ (It looks like its using the WarInc. engine, but Im not completely sure. They plan on having safe zones and a few other things (so it would be more similar to an MMO then a sandbox)


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't think this has been addressed but the reason the dude went with the ArmA II engine was because he was a developer on the game. He already had all the tools and was familiar with the ins and outs of the engine, so it's only natural he'd want to tinker with it to see what else he could get out of it. 

He's made mention that one of his priorities is to make the game standalone so that players won't have to deal with the clunky inventory system used in ArmA.  Possibly he says he wants to get this thing on consoles as well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 7, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Don't think this has been addressed but the reason the dude went with the ArmA II engine was because he was a developer on the game. He already had all the tools and was familiar with the ins and outs of the engine, so it's only natural he'd want to tinker with it to see what else he could get out of it.
> 
> He's made mention that one of his priorities is to make the game standalone so that players won't have to deal with the clunky inventory system used in ArmA.  Possibly he says he wants to get this thing on consoles as well.



Just out of interest, when he said he was a developer on the game, did he mean that he was someone who spent ages modding the thing, or was one of the employees behind the game?

Also standalone game still sounds great. It's almost as if DayZ was made on ArmA as a proof-of-concept thing than anything else, now.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 7, 2012)

No he was actually one of the developers based in Prauge. I'd look for the dudes name but I'm on my phone right now. 

In any case he's been interviewed numerous places including the rooster teeth podcast. He does know his shit and you're dead on about DayZ being a proof of concept. He's pretty much using the mod right now to toy with things and scenarios to see what fits for an eventual standalone release. For those who've been playing long, theyll know when it first came out the game would spawn you with a pistol and some other items. Now he's made it so that you spawn with maybe some health items, food and water with no weapons (something you'll have to secure as you explore). 

He's still tinkering with it but according to IGN, the standalone game is all but confirmed at this point.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 7, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> No he was actually one of the developers based in Prauge. I'd look for the dudes name but I'm on my phone right now.
> 
> In any case he's been interviewed numerous places including the rooster teeth podcast. He does know his shit and you're dead on about DayZ being a proof of concept. He's pretty much using the mod right now to toy with things and scenarios to see what fits for an eventual standalone release. For those who've been playing long, theyll know when it first came out the game would spawn you with a pistol and some other items. Now he's made it so that you spawn with maybe some health items, food and water with no weapons (something you'll have to secure as you explore).
> 
> He's still tinkering with it but according to IGN, the standalone game is all but confirmed at this point.



You only spawn with a flashlight, 1 bandage, 1 pain killers and a coyote patrol pack. There are (I think) 7ish spawns all along the coast. A lot of things have changed even recently. latest patch enabled options to disable UI or only certain things, next update may contain dogs (definitely coming though, there are videos with rocket showing it off)


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

My fiance played like crazy for awhile but after many glitches, and many deaths from said glitches he's left the game until it's out of Alpha (I think it is now). Anyways the hacking is pretty crazy, I don't know how much of it is still going on since they branched off from Arma but...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P-Wgg90hRw


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 15, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> My fiance played like crazy for awhile but after many glitches, and many deaths from said glitches he's left the game until it's out of Alpha (I think it is now). Anyways the hacking is pretty crazy, I don't know how much of it is still going on since they branched off from Arma but...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P-Wgg90hRw



Still goes on but if you join a Vilayer server you wont have a problem. They have their own banlist that communicates to each of their server and watch for any scripts and follow what people do (if someone has an illegal weapon such as the AS50 thermal it will know that even). Any scripters or hackers get banned in about a minute on there and need a new cd key to get back. I havent had any problems playing on them ever and recently have not had many problems with hackers (though they are definitely out there, I watch the hack forums)


----------



## blizzardwolf15 (Sep 18, 2012)

well if it interest you at all i am developing a new mod (yes the arma 2 engine sucks but there's nothing better) for arma 2 that takes the survival aspect to new extremes.
i aim to add alot of content that dayz and alot of other games over look. its still in its alpha but will really get the feel of an apocalypse
https://dayzeast.guildlaunch.com/index.php?gid=269011
theres the link to our development fourms, feel free to join and give suggestions.
its called the Zombie survival experience or ZSE for short.


----------



## Otto The Pup (Sep 19, 2012)

I play DayZ alot, even though it's on a PVT server. On that one I got soldier clothing, DMR, MK48, Coyote backpack. Everything I need. Darn, endgame really gets boring.
On public hive I've managed to dodge hackers and got myself a gillie suit along with M4A3 silenced holo grenade launcher camo.
Not trying to brag, even though I put it all into details. Anyways, what the heck do you even do in endgame?


----------



## Xcronic (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll be happy to join =D

i love Day Z. just dont shot me and im a happy fucking guy.


----------



## Vexhusky29 (Oct 17, 2013)

Heyo~ do any of you know of a server for DayZ that has active furrys playing on it ?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 17, 2013)

there is nothing like the stink of necro'd threads before bed.


----------

